# STREETLOW MAGAZINE



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

AZTEC CREATIONS C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

let keep this at the top come san jo get those rider shined up


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

WHAT AWARDS ARE THEY HAVING......... :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..............DEEP........ :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

were are all the San Jo riders at???


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft 4 streetlow


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who's goin to the show?????????????


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15314256
> *who's goin to the show?????????????
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

Not in a car club, but we'll be there. My daughter goes to that school.:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

if my car is out of the stereo shop i will be there


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

word has it there's gonna be lots of eye candy out there!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15322502
> *word has it there's gonna be lots of eye candy out there!
> *


yes lots of eye candy :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

so who's showing up? last chance to have a good time and kick it in san jose till next year!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GOOD TIMES SAN JO WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 12 2009, 10:20 PM~15338357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



was up moose


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

see you there EL RAIDER......... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Oct 13 2009, 10:04 AM~15341626
> *see you there EL RAIDER......... :biggrin:
> *



I wish homie not going but good luck bro take lots of pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2009, 09:12 AM~15341715
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


yes we will


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

I GOT A *STRANGE FEELING* ILL BE THERE.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WE WILL B THERE


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Rperez will be there with my lowrider bike.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

is it only for bombs? flyer says best of 30s, 40s, 50s...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15348244
> *is it only for bombs? flyer says best of 30s, 40s, 50s...
> *


no its for everyone!! the flyer should have said 60's 70's 80's 90's and 00's


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2009, 09:12 AM~15341715
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


I can always count on the BIG LUX family for support!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt




> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 7 2009, 11:46 PM~15299499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

SORRY GUYZ NO BBQ PITZ OR COOLERS


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 13 2009, 12:02 PM~15342864
> *I GOT A STRANGE FEELING ILL BE THERE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT THE ??? PICK ME UP ON YOUR WAY DOGG..


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15314256
> *who's goin to the show?????????????
> *


If I'm reading it right it trophies for 30.40.50's so its bombs only right?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL at trophy chasers!

I didnt even know about this till right now!!!
Wish i could make this but Ill be at the game in oakland sunday watching my Eagles SMASH the Raiders!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 14 2009, 08:12 AM~15352457
> *If I'm reading it right it trophies for 30.40.50's so its bombs only right?
> *


IT SAYS CAR CLUBS....... SO I DONT THINK ITS ONLY BOMBS
MORE INFO CALL (408)210-4040


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15348669
> *I can always count on the BIG LUX family for support!
> *


always bro


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

we'll be there fore sure


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 14 2009, 08:16 AM~15352503
> *LOL at trophy chasers!
> 
> I didnt even know about this till right now!!!
> ...


Aint chasin trophies homie just dont want to show up in a 64 to a all bombs show :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Oct 10 2009, 04:23 PM~15320796
> *if my car is out of the stereo shop i will be there
> *



stereo shop huh, lol you mean stereo garage. well if i get it in i can work on it. lol so start rushing those dam painters. 
jk that stuff takes time dont worry it will come out tight, always worth the wait.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Only a few more days..... hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just talked to gilbert and he said u can bring a cooler but no bottles, only cans and plastic bottles no alcohol of any kind. if u r caught u will be asked to leave. there is only 1 trophy for the best 30's 40's 50's 60's 70's 80's 90's 00's


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt





> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 7 2009, 11:46 PM~15299499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Blvd Kings in da house,

Someone was telling me that this event is happening on santa clara steet, across from Big Daddies on 23 st. & santa clara.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

4 days and counting.... and no rain in the forecast just a few clouds so it will be cool!!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

damm why on the same day as bakersfield????


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 14 2009, 11:04 PM~15362709
> *UCE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 14 2009, 08:16 AM~15352503
> *LOL at trophy chasers!
> 
> I didnt even know about this till right now!!!
> ...





no Mames cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

We will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno: Getting closer, what way do I go, what do I do first. hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 15 2009, 01:19 PM~15366736
> *hno:  hno: Getting closer, what way do I go, what do I do first.  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2009, 04:38 PM~15357586
> *just talked to gilbert and he said u can bring a cooler but no bottles, only cans and plastic bottles no alcohol of any kind. if u r caught u will be asked to leave. there is only 1 trophy for the best  30's 40's 50's 60's 70's 80's 90's 00's
> *


 :biggrin: its 4 da kids so lets all support


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: 









Mexican Americans like toooo gho to kar choos, check out the firme rides and rucas too.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: All kidding aside, this is for the kids. Let's all show up and support this great cause. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 15 2009, 12:21 PM~15367301
> *:biggrin: All kidding aside, this is for the kids. Let's all show up and support this great cause.  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about, the kids are really excited about it, they askin how many cars are coming what clubs, they wanna see hella cars. alot of them never been to a show before.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15372259
> *thats what im talking about, the kids are really excited about it, they askin how many cars are coming what clubs, they wanna see hella cars. alot of them never been to a show before.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15348669
> *I can always count on the BIG LUX family for support!
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15372259
> *thats what im talking about, the kids are really excited about it, they askin how many cars are coming what clubs, they wanna see hella cars. alot of them never been to a show before.
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

cruzing creations will be there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet the more rides the better. All for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Cant make this event..  But TTT for the kids!!!!!


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

kingof cali car hop in sacramento at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Oct 16 2009, 11:18 PM~15384410
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


u got it bro to ttmft


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

see you all manana!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 17 2009, 02:28 PM~15387753
> *see you all manana!!
> *


ANY COCHINAS :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 17 2009, 06:01 PM~15389385
> *ANY COCHINAS :cheesy:
> *


yes there will be but wont be able to be as cochinas as usual cause its at a school


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15389564
> *yes there will be but wont be able to be as cochinas as usual cause its at a school
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: we'll see about that


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i will be there later so keep it popin till i get there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 17 2009, 08:08 PM~15389758
> *i will be there later so keep it popin till i get there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got it stevie


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 17 2009, 06:39 PM~15389600
> *[/color] :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: we'll see about that
> *


hahaha pinche danny


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

have n post lots of COCHINA pics :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'll see everyone 2morrow at the gates


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

On behalf of San Jose High's Football and track teams as well as the Administration, I would like to send a BIG THANKS to STREETLOW MAGAZINE and their staff for their helpping put on a great show!!!

I Would also like to thank all the car clubs that came out and showed the love.. we thank you VERY MUCH

Socios
Luxurious
Dukes
Viejitos
Impalas
Firme Classics
Antiguos
Blvd Bombs
Street Escorts
Built 2 Clown
Chicano Style M.C.
Obssesion
Childhood Dreams
Inspirations
Aztec Creations
Uce
Salinas
Watsonville Riders
Grande
Uniques
Rollerz Only
Blvd Kings
Goodtimes
Chevitos

and all the Solo Riders.... If i happened to miss anyone im sorry but i cant express enough thanks to all... The team def enjoyed the show and WE def will see you all next year!!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 18 2009, 06:58 PM~15394912
> *On behalf of San Jose High's Football and track teams as well as the Administration, I would like to send a BIG THANKS to STREETLOW MAGAZINE and their staff for their helpping  put on a great show!!!
> 
> I Would also like to thank all the car clubs that came out and  showed the love.. we thank you VERY MUCH
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 18 2009, 08:22 PM~15396016
> *pictures?
> *


YOU SHOULD OF GONE :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Great Show, and alot of cool people, and a lot of Clubs. Had a great Time, now it's time for photos. Here are some I shot. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

SAN JOSE BULLDOGS


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

7:45am waiting with all the homies to get in.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WOW!!!! great turnout*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 18 2009, 09:10 PM~15396757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKS LIKE THE WASTONVILLE BOYS WERE IN THE HOUSE.*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

looks like it was a great show....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Oct 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15397151
> *looks like it was a great show....
> *


it def was, alot of people missed out!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Had a good time for a great cause. Thanks to everyone involved to help out the kids.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks Dave for treating me like family. That Poorboy was off the hook.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks thats all I have, seen a lot of cameras out there, post up your photos. That's all for me. Had a great time.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 18 2009, 06:58 PM~15394912
> *On behalf of San Jose High's Football and track teams as well as the Administration, I would like to send a BIG THANKS to STREETLOW MAGAZINE and their staff for their helpping  put on a great show!!!
> 
> I Would also like to thank all the car clubs that came out and  showed the love.. we thank you VERY MUCH
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy o+Oct 18 2009, 09:59 PM~15397445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME TOMMY  IT WAS A GOOD DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

THANKS FOR BRINGING OUT SJ TROKITA :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

BEER RUN BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

AFTER THE SHOW AT ROOSEVELT PARK  
















































































































































YES....SJ TROKITA IS A DRIVER :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 18 2009, 07:58 PM~15394912
> *On behalf of San Jose High's Football and track teams as well as the Administration, I would like to send a BIG THANKS to STREETLOW MAGAZINE and their staff for their helpping  put on a great show!!!
> 
> I Would also like to thank all the car clubs that came out and  showed the love.. we thank you VERY MUCH
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 18 2009, 09:04 PM~15396680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got me tommy :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

comming for u real soon;;big AL said it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15400615
> *2 BUY IT ????*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15400615
> *SJ TROKITAS BROTHER SAID IT!!!!</span>*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 18 2009, 06:58 PM~15394912
> *On behalf of San Jose High's Football and track teams as well as the Administration, I would like to send a BIG THANKS to STREETLOW MAGAZINE and their staff for their helpping  put on a great show!!!
> 
> I Would also like to thank all the car clubs that came out and  showed the love.. we thank you VERY MUCH
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15400615
> *comming  for  u real  soon;;big  AL  said it
> 
> 
> ...


KICK BACK JACK :biggrin: ALL OF A SUDDEN :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 14 2009, 08:16 AM~15352503
> *LOL at trophy chasers!
> 
> I didnt even know about this till right now!!!
> Wish i could make this but Ill be at the game in oakland sunday watching my Eagles SMASH the Raiders!!!!*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hoped u had fun homie :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15400999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hoped u had fun homie  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15400850
> *WHEN AND WHERE. WE'LL BE THERE..... WE WILL EVEN GO TO YOU IF YOU WANT!!!!
> SAN DIEGO OR TRAFFIC SHOW LET IT BE KNOWN AND WE ARE READY....
> 
> ...



count me in.... Ill clean the mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 01:01 PM~15402322
> *count me in.... Ill clean the mirrors :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 01:01 PM~15402322
> *count me in.... Ill clean the mirrors :biggrin:
> *



 lets do this


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 01:01 PM~15402322
> *count me in.... Ill clean the mirrors :biggrin:
> *


ill do the under carriage can fuck wit san jo :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15400615
> *SJ TROKITAS BROTHER SAID IT!!!!</span>
> *


I GOTTA SEE THIS ONE....EITHER SHOW I M THERE FOR SURE EVEN IF I GOTTA BE PART OF OF SJ TROKITAS DISPLAY............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 19 2009, 12:13 PM~15402426
> *ill do the under carriage can fuck wit san jo :biggrin:
> *


SJ Trokita TU SABES


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

We had a great time at the show... Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 19 2009, 01:34 PM~15402641
> *I GOTTA SEE THIS ONE....EITHER SHOW I M THERE FOR SURE  EVEN IF I GOTTA BE  PART OF OF SJ TROKITAS DISPLAY............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i'll even be the hood ornament : :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15400850
> *WHEN AND WHERE. WE'LL BE THERE..... WE WILL EVEN GO TO YOU IF YOU WANT!!!!
> SAN DIEGO OR TRAFFIC SHOW LET IT BE KNOWN AND WE ARE READY....
> 
> ...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15400999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hoped u had fun homie  :biggrin:
> *



X2......


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15400850
> *WHEN AND WHERE. WE'LL BE THERE..... WE WILL EVEN GO TO YOU IF YOU WANT!!!!
> SAN DIEGO OR TRAFFIC SHOW LET IT BE KNOWN AND WE ARE READY....
> 
> ...



What Danny Said..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15404637
> *x2 i'll even be the hood ornament : :biggrin:
> *




:0 you'll look good on top of the hook paul wih a COLD ONE!!!.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 19 2009, 07:18 PM~15406579
> *:0  you'll look good on top of the hook paul wih a COLD ONE!!!.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and thats the only way bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 01:01 PM~15402322
> *count me in.... Ill clean the mirrors :biggrin:
> *



x86 ill clean the WHITE WALLS...Anything for my Girl Yolanda!..


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 19 2009, 06:31 AM~15399273
> *
> YES....SJ TROKITA IS A DRIVER :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


nuckin futs!!!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

THE TRUCK IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 19 2009, 05:36 AM~15399119
> *THANKS FOR BRINGING OUT SJ TROKITA :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 19 2009, 06:31 AM~15399273
> *AFTER THE SHOW AT ROOSEVELT PARK
> 
> 
> ...



it was nice haveing everyone kick it..... too bad the acid rain made everyone run away :wow:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15408502
> *it was nice haveing everyone kick it..... too bad the acid rain made everyone run away :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like I missed a great show :banghead: :banghead: but FAMILIA 1st


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2009, 09:54 PM~15408806
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I missed a good show.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 18 2009, 09:04 PM~15396680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's this geek ? :cheesy:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 10:35 PM~15408502
> *it was nice haveing everyone kick it..... too bad the acid rain made everyone run away :wow:
> *



They ran like someone said you owe child support!!! :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Oct 20 2009, 02:01 PM~15414276
> *They ran like someone said you owe child support!!!  :0
> *


:roflmao:

SHIT SPRINKLED FOR 2 AND HALF MINUTES... BY THE TIME I PUT MY JACKET ON IT WAS OVER AND EVERYONE WAS GONE LOL.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15408502
> *it was nice haveing everyone kick it..... too bad the acid rain made everyone run away :wow:
> *


No Shit! That and no wipers :angry:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 20 2009, 07:02 PM~15416953
> *No Shit! That and no wipers :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Oct 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15409208
> *who's this geek ? :cheesy:
> *


UR DADDY LOL


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sophisticated Few CC wouold like tio invite StreetLow Magazine out to cover a great event. It's our 2nd Annual Car Show and is a great fund raiser for the community. Last year proved to be a big success many entries from as far away as Las Vegas and El Paso. This year is promising to be bigger and badder with the addition of a bikini contest. This years event has also been moved to the Beaudry RV Indoor Expo Center! Please call me for details. Thanks! Sal Carmona


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> :roflmao:
> 
> SHIT SPRINKLED FOR 2 AND HALF MINUTES... BY THE TIME I PUT MY JACKET ON IT WAS OVER AND EVERYONE WAS GONE LOL.


I was wondering what happened, took the family to eat then rolled by the park around 5 and it looked like a couple of Individuals members holding it down. Went by the school and it was a ghost town. hno:


Damn, 3rd place SuperShow Sweepstakes then out to a local high school show. :worship:



> THANKS FOR BRINGING OUT SJ TROKITA :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

when r u coming to the chi


----------

